# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Nα πάρω διαμαντοπερίστερα;;; την απόψη σας.

## kirkal

Kαλημέρα...ένας γνωστός μου από κρήτη εκτρέφει διαμαντοπερίστερα...μια ράτσα που όπως με ενημέρωσε προέρχεται από εξωτερικό ... προθυμοποιήθηκε να μου χαρίσει

ένα ζευγάρι ....δεν ξέρω καθόλου από το συγκεκριμένο είδος...αν και πιτσιρικάς είχα άπειρα περιστέρια και γνωρίζω για την φροντίδα τους....μου είπε πως σαν μέγεθος είναι μινι..γιατί η ανησυχία μου είναι που θα ζουν. μου είπε λοιπόν ότι χωράνε άνετα σε μια ζευγαρώστρα παπαγάλων.. (την γνωστή ζευγαρώστρα).

θα ήθελα την άποψη όποιου γνωρίζει...να τα πάρω θα είναι ευτυχισμένα ή να μην το τολμήσω;;;

----------


## kirkal

δεν ξέρει κανείς για τα συγκεκριμένα;;; τι να κάνω άραγε?

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει Κυριακο καποιο προσφατο μελος που να εχει υιοθετησει Διαμαντοπεριστερα. 

Bρηκα μονο δυο θεματα του 2010" Περίεργα μικρά περιστέρια και Νεος στην παρεα σας. 

Kαι αυτο http://www.internationaldovesociety....dovecolors.htm.

----------


## panos70

Εγω εχω δει απο κοντα ειναι σαν τις δεκαοχτουρες σε εμφανιση αλλα ειναι ποιο μικρα σε μεγεθος και ποιο μεγαλα απο τα ορτυκια ,σε μια ζευγαρωστρα θα ειναι λιγο στενα παντος ειναι πολυ ομορφα και ηρεμα πουλακια

----------


## kirkal

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις.... και εγώ σκεφτόμουν ότι σε μια ζευγαρώστρα ίσως να ήταν στενά...αν πάρω 2 και τις ενώσω? τι λέτε?

----------


## jimnikaia

μηπως να παρεις μια μεγαλη κλουβα κυριακο?

----------


## CyberPanos

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις.... και εγώ σκεφτόμουν ότι σε μια ζευγαρώστρα ίσως να ήταν στενά...αν πάρω 2 και τις ενώσω? τι λέτε?


Καλυτερα κανε αυτο,θα σου βγει πιο φθηνα απο καινουρια κλουβα και θα ειναι και αρκετος ο χώρος.

----------


## lagreco69

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις.... και εγώ σκεφτόμουν ότι σε μια ζευγαρώστρα ίσως να ήταν στενά...αν πάρω 2 και τις ενώσω? τι λέτε?


Κατι αναλογο θα ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη..την είχα υπόψη μου την φώτο...το θυμόμουν γι αυτό και το πρότεινα...πάντως γενικά αν είναι σε μέγεθος κοκατιλ...θεωρώ πως με μια τέτοια κατασκευή δεν θα έχουν θέμα χώρου.....

----------


## lagreco69

Κυριακο μικροτερα ειναι! περιπου στα 18 με 20 εκατοστα, σου βρηκα και αυτο το link 
εχει καλες πληροφοριες. www.diamonddove.info

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ για το link...Πραγματικά πολλές πληροφορίες...σ ευχαριστώ πολύ...από αυτά που διαβάζω νομίζω ότι είναι αξιαγάπητα και αξίζει να τα πάρει κανείς στην οικογένεια.....ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια Δημήτρη...νομίζω ότι πολύ σύντομα θα το κάνουν το ταξιδάκι τους από την Κρήτη.... :Jumping0011:

----------


## lagreco69

Παρακαλω!! Κυριακο, ειναι πολυ ομορφα. με το καλο να τα δεχτεις!!!!

----------


## sarpijk

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bird,%20Diamond%20Doves.htm

----------

